# Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Hallo Leute,

Sind von DSL 2000 auf DSL 6000 umgestiegen, seit heute haben wir die Zugangsdaten und das Internet funktionert auch...

aber:

Hier mal Daten aus den DSL Infos unserer Fritz!Box WLAN 3050: 



Spoiler



...............................Empfangsrichtung         Senderichtung
  Leitungskapazität         kBit/s ......4392 ..............   1040
  ATM-Datenrate           kBit/s   .........1728    ................224
  Nutz-Datenrate            kBit/s   .........1565    ................203
  Latenzpfad ...................                  interleaved       ......interleaved
  Latenz  ms        ..........................16        ...................16
  Frame Coding Rate      kBit/s.......   32        ...................32
  FEC Coding Rate        kBit/s   ........128      ...................32
  Trellis Coding Rate      kBit/s   ......300      ...................64
  Aushandlung .....................fixed ................    fixed

  Signal/Rauschtoleranz dB         ......13 ...................       0
  Leitungsdämpfung        dB       ...........47        ...................32


 

Bei Leitungskapazität steht wie ihr sehen könnt etwas mehr als 4000 kbits empfangsrichtung, allerdings kommen nach wie vor wie bei DSL2000 nur ca 1700kbits an .

Warum? Und was kann ich dagegen tun?

mfg


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Welchen Anbieter habt ihr ?

Bei dem würd ich mal anrufen, am besten gleich bei der Störungsabteilung.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Telekom aka T-Home
Ich hasse solche Hotlines, dumme Warteschleifen... Aber wenns sonst nicht anders geht


mfg


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Ja versuch es dochmal hiermit zu verschiedenen Zeiten kann auch an der Serverauslastung liegen.
Versuch es mal zu versch. Tages wenn möglich Nachtzeiten.
Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?
aber 4000er ist doch schon mal was.
Bei Wlan geht auch Geschwindigkeit verloren mach das mal direkt über einen Lan Kabel ich habe echt unterschiede gehabt.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Download-Geschwindigkeit:   1.394 kbit/s  (174 kByte/s)

Upload-Geschwindigkeit:  164 kbit/s (21 kByte/s)

4000er wäre ja schon schön, wenns auch reinkommen würde -.-
Und da ändert LAN oder WLAN auch nix dran -.-'
Ebenso hab ich diese Geschwindigkeit den lieben langen Tag lang, ob nachts um 3 oder mittags um 1...


mfg

edit: irgendwas muss da doch limitieren, oder?? Nur komisch, dass die Box mir mögliche 4000kbits anzeigt...


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Instal den NW Treiber mal neu ansonsten was soll da limitieren?
Ist Doch schon fast Standard 6000er Leitung kann jede 5€ NW Karte verpacken.
Kan auch an T-Offline liegen.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Nehme mal an du meinst den Netzwerktreiber?
Wie zur Hölle sollte das was ändern  
Naja egal, der neuste ist bei mir installiert, von daher^^ (Fritz WLAN Stick)

Kann das mit alten Hausleitungen zusammenhängen?

mfg


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Dann würde dein Router doch auch nicht die 4000 anzeigen.
Hast Du denn was an der NW Karte eingestellt/verstellt?


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Welche Netzwerkkarte meinst du denn?
Kann mir bloß vorstellen dass in der Fritz Box was verstellt ist, mir fällt da nur nix auf...


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Fritz!Wlan Stick --> WLAN 

Probier es mal mit einem LAN-Kabel.

Falls das nichts hilft, ruf einfach bei der Telekom an -> 0800 33 01000. Die sind dort eigentlich immer sehr nett und lange warten, musste ich dort auch noch nie.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht dass die Umstellung von WLAN auf LAN 200 - 300 kbyte/s mehr bringt 
Nee, kann euch gleich sagen, dass das nichts ändert, hatte den PC auch schonmal per LAN dranhängen^^
Aber danke für die Hilfe soweit^^
Werd dann wohl morgen nen Anruf tätigen müssen -.-

mfg


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Sieh das nicht so schlimm, dass du dort anrufen musst 

Ich find die Leute dort immer sehr nett^^


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt??*

Ok mach selber den Test.
Lade eine Videodatei von z.B 1GB über W-Lan zu einem anderen Rechner und stoppe die Zeit.
Und das gleiche mal über Lan(GBitLan)
Aber das Prob kann echt an der Teledoof liegen.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Ja lokal ist es klar dass man nen Unterschied merkt, aber wenn der Anschluss langsamer ist als die lokale Verbindung ist das auch egal^^

mfg


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Logisch!


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Ist es möglich dass es noch 1, 2 Tage dauert bis das 6000er geschaltet ist?

mfg


----------



## Baker79 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Das Problem könnte tatsächlich bei T-Offline liegen. Leider bieten die größtenteils DSL6000 an und dann kann es vorkommen, das wirklich nur DSL3000 anliegt.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

es kann auch vorkommen ,wenn in gleichen Haus mehrere leute 
den selben internetprovider haben ,
das es schwankungen ergibt .



für 30 euro bekommt man schon 16 mbit flatrate +Telefon

am besten hotline anrufen und sich beschweren ,natürlich wenn es kostenlos ist.

ansonsten sich zürückanrufen lassen ,
oder direkt telekom shop hingehen und meckern ,

das hilft am meisten ,+ und am besten ist es wenn der shop auch mit viel personen voll ist ,das lieben die Telekom arbeiter .


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

In unserem Haus sind wir die einzigen... Logisch, oder? 
Ich warte mal 1, 2 Tage und dann wird da angerufen. Kann ja nich sein dass wir für etwas bezahlen, es aber nicht bekommen -.-'


mfg


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Hast du denn einen Anruf von einem Telekommitarbeiter bekommen, dass der Anschluss mit 6000KBit/s nun geschaltet ist ?


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Nein, sollte man denn den Anruf bekommen?
Wir haben Post mit Zugangsdaten und allem bekommen, also ging ich davon aus dass das 6000er auch geschaltet ist o.0?

mfg

edit: mal nebenbei: Ist ein Call&Surf Paket mit Telefon Flat und 6000er Fla

editedit: kann es sein, dass der port noch falsch konfiguriert ist, wie zB hier. http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100195

bei mir steht ja auch fixed, ich warte mal 1 woche und danach ruf ich an 

mfg


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Was steht genau in dem Brief ?

Wenn dort ein genaues Schaltungsdatum steht, solltest du auch mit deiner 6000er Leitung Surfen können.
Dann würde ich dort nämlich sofort anrufen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Also bei mir ist das auch so, da zeigt mir die Fritzbox als maximale leitungsstärke 5400 KB an, übertragen werden aber nur 3500.

Da mich das auch etwas misstrauisch gemacht habe, hab ich nen kumpel von mir gefragt der arbeitet bei nem lokalen netzbetreuer bei uns und der hat mir das so erklärt. Dass zwar die 5400 möglich wären, dort aber die fehlerquote bzw. fehleranfälligkeit zu hoch sei und deswegen die leitung gedrosselt wird bis das in einem stabilen Bereich liegt. (Vereinfacht ausgedrückt)
Von daher wird anrufen nichts bringen, außer die telekom modernisiert mal ihre Leitungen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Das was dort drin steht hat aber nichts zu bedeuten.

Bei mir stand bei Alice was mit 8000 drin (bei ADSL), bei ADSL2+ waren es mehr als 11000 und bei der Telekom mit ADSL waren es wieder nur 3500.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Alice hat aber auch soweit ich weiß ihre eigene Leitungen und nützt nicht die von der Telecom oder?
Von daher stimmt es schon, ich könnte dir auch DSL 100000 "anbieten", wenn die Leitung aber immer noch die alte 2000er ist bringts halt nichts

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## K3n$! (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Ich hab mal mit einem Telekomtechniker geredet und er meinte, es gäbe keine "eigenen" Leitungen, da die von der Bundesnetzagentur aufgeteilt werden.

Falls Alice bei mir sozusagen etwas vom Kuchen abbekommen hat und diese Leitungen besser angebunden sind als die der Telekom, kann das durchaus sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Nette diskussion hier...Dann will ich ma noch meinen senf dazu geben.


K3n$! schrieb:


> Bei mir stand bei Alice was mit 8000 drin (bei ADSL), bei ADSL2+ waren es mehr als 11000 und bei der Telekom mit ADSL waren es wieder nur 3500.


Alice hat,soweit es geht,eigene leitungen.Alice hat außerdem dsl-ram,außer sie müssen telekom-leitungen verwenden.Und zu guter letzt liegen die schaltgrenzen in sachen leitungsdämpfung einfach höher wie bei der telekom.


Nike334 schrieb:


> Telekom aka T-Home





Nike334 schrieb:


> Download-Geschwindigkeit:   1.394 kbit/s  (174 kByte/s)
> 
> Upload-Geschwindigkeit:  164 kbit/s (21 kByte/s)


Bist du dir sicher,das ihr bei der telekom seid?Deine down-rate ist nix,was die fest aufschalten,soll heißen das auf euren anschluß dsl-ram geschaltet sein muß (legt die geschwindigkeit der verbindung bei jedem einwählen neu fest).Das will die telekom aber angeblich erst feb. 2010 flächendeckend einführen.
Was steht eigentlich in eurem vertrag?Lies mal genau!Steht da,das ihr fest 6 mbit oder das ihr bis zu 6mbit bekommen sollt?



> 4000er wäre ja schon schön, wenns auch reinkommen würde -.-
> edit: irgendwas muss da doch limitieren, oder?? Nur komisch, dass die Box mir mögliche 4000kbits anzeigt...


Diese angabe mit den 4 mbit hat nix zu sagen.Bei mir stehen da 2 mbit (entspricht meinem vertrag),es kommen aber nur 384 kbit netto an.Ich hoffe auf dsl-ram.Dann könnten bei mir u.U. auch 1-1,5 mbit aus der leitung kommen.(alles eine frage der eigenen technik).
Wenn bei dir wirklich dsl-ram geschaltet ist (läßt sich erfragen),kann ich dir nur raten das fritzbox-modem zu deaktivieren und die box mit einem externen modem zu betreiben.Das beste modem,was mir derzeit bekannt ist (höchster sync-wert),ist das sphairon ar860.Leider ist dies nur gebraucht bei ebay zu bekommen (hab meins für 1€ bekommen).Alternativ sollen noch die thompson speedtouch sehr gut sein,aber die sind wohl weniger für den dauergebrauch gut da sie sehr warm werden und irgendwann aussteigen (nach abkühlung gehn die wieder).
Solltest du es auf die spitze treiben wollen,kannst du auch noch ein wenig snr-tunning betreiben und dann solltest du auch das telekom gedöns (dsl-splitter+ evt. ntba) durch eine arcor-box ersetzen.In dieser ist bereits splitter und ntba integriert und sie hat eine niedrigere dämpfung als das von der telekom.Leider ist diese auch nur über ebay zu bekommen. (oder als arcor-kunde von arcor  )


K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit einem Telekomtechniker geredet und er meinte, es gäbe keine "eigenen" Leitungen, da die von der Bundesnetzagentur aufgeteilt werden.


Das kann man glaub ich sehen wie man will.Wenn alice seinen dslam an einer leitung verbaut hat,wird die telekom wohl darauf keinen zugriff mehr haben.


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Was steht genau in dem Brief ?
> 
> Wenn dort ein genaues Schaltungsdatum steht, solltest du auch mit deiner 6000er Leitung Surfen können.
> Dann würde ich dort nämlich sofort anrufen.



Naja ist eine Mappe mit mehreren Zetteln. Einer heißt mich willkommen, eine Kurzanleitung für die Einrichtung + noch die Zugangsdaten sind auch noch drin. Aber ein konkretes Schaltdatum nicht.

@Turrican: Kann nichts von wegen "bis zu" entdecken... 
Muss aber nochmal genauer schauen, momentan wenig zeit

mfg

edit: kann mir jemand erklären warum da imemr noch AOL steht?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*



Nike334 schrieb:


> edit: kann mir jemand erklären warum da imemr noch AOL steht?


Kann es sein,das ihr mal bei aol wart und die box von denen habt?Wenn ja,dann wird eine auf aol angepasste firmware drauf sein,weshalb da eben "aol" angezeigt wird.


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

ja wir waren vorher bei AOL, soweit ich weiß war die Box auch von denen.
Die Firmware hatte ich auch schonmal aktualisiert.

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

ja die hat er dann wahrscheinlich wieder von AOL geholt weil das in der alten Firmware halt so eingestellt war^^


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Was möchtest du mir sagen? 
Die Firmware hatte ich von der AVM Seite.

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

dass im router womöglich informationen enthalten sind die diesen als AOL "Edition" ausweisen oder sowas in der art... aber an der geschwindigkeit ändert das ja auchnix... sollte es zummindest net...


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Leitungskapazität wird nicht ausgenutzt?*

Nein, glaub auch dass das nichts ändert. Kann ja bei Zugangsdaten etliche andere Provider wählen, wenn der Router gebrandet wäre oder so wäre das bestimmt nicht möglich (wobei ichnicht glaube dass es sowas wie branding bei Routern gibt^^)


mfg


----------

